# Foods chickens absolutely love????



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a chicken that was attacked by a neighbors dog. He killed one of them and one servived the attack. She is doing better. Its been 2 days, she is on antibiotics, pain meds and topical treatment for skin wounds.

She isn't eating well but is better today, drinking water and alert. What will chickens eat more than anything else? Will they eat meal worms or something like that?


----------



## penny (Jul 17, 2010)

Maxi said:


> I have a chicken that was attacked by a neighbors dog. He killed one of them and one servived the attack. She is doing better. Its been 2 days, she is on antibiotics, pain meds and topical treatment for skin wounds.
> 
> She isn't eating well but is better today, drinking water and alert. What will chickens eat more than anything else? Will they eat meal worms or something like that?


Bugs (almost any kind will do) worms, grasshoppers, kitchen greens, yes mealworms too! I bought some chicks for the grand daughters and they like to killed each other trying to get each others worms that I put in there...Ummmm, hope your not 'scared' of insects or worms! LOL


----------



## candycar (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry your chickens got hurt and killed by a DOG




. I just lost my flock, 8 of 10 to my BILs dog too. Some we've had for 8 years. We have to rebuild now.





I hope your chicken makes it. Sending good thoughts.

As for foods they love, mine went crazy for red grapes(cut in 1/2) and oatmeal (wet). both give extra water so they doin't get dehydrated. Of course bugs and mealworms are good too! Good luck!


----------



## shannonw (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry about your chickens. Glad the one did make it though. Our chickens love chopped up parsley, corn on the cob (by morning it is cleaned down to the cob), blueberries, cooked pasta. Actually come to think of it everything I have ever put out for them they have eaten and nothing has seemed to bother them. Of course ours always enjoy bugs.

Hope your hen makes a full recovery!


----------



## Jetiki (Jul 17, 2010)

Mine go crazy for Corn on the cob and tomatoes and watermelon oh how divine they say.

Karen in Gaffney, SC


----------



## jayne (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree with all of the above. Additionally, and if you can stomach it....mine love dog food and cat food, both wet and dry. Cat food has more protein and I gave it as a supplement to my flock when the whole flock came down with coryza (nasty, awful stuff...lost 1/3 of them) just to try to keep them alive and get them healthy again. I also have a very old dog (golden retriever mix) and she only eats about 1/2 of what we give her, so what she doesn't eat goes to the chickens as well. They sure fight over it, so it must be something good!

I feel so bad for your poor girl. I've never had one injured, only sick. It breaks my heart to see them hurting. I know some people don't feel this way about chickens, but I LOVE my chickens. They are the icing on the cake here on my farm and I wouldn't want to live without them.

Jayne


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for the kind words. I have her in the house in a crate (flies). I know I know its just a chicken. I love my Brahmas they are the coolest birds. They remind me of big bird, naïve kinda big fluffy. They have fluffy butts lol.

She is doing better, she is talking to me when I approach the crate and she is standing up much better today. She has a wound that had to be sutured at her knee and just inside the thigh. 2 puncture wounds through the skin the size of nickles. This is painful so she sits a lot with her leg stretched out.

She ate 40-50 meal worms! Happy dance!!

I will try the oatmeal, grapes and all the other items recommended. I gave her watermelon yesturday but not much interested in it even though she did eat it before she was hurt.

So glad she ate the worms, very encouraging.

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I hope she makes it.

Candycar so sorry you lost your chickens, dogs just kill for sport. I have 4 Jack russells a Golden and 2 Chi's and they all know to leave the chickens don't even think about trying to get them or anything for that fact because that is the way I have trained them.

The neighbor trained his dog to get small animals just to kill them. If he comes back over here again I will be letting him know in certain terms he is not welcome.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

Good thoughts for your little Brahma...I'm so sorry she got injured. I agree with all the above. My chickens will usually eat our leftovers....they just love rice and pieces of bread. Just don't feed them anything with onions or garlic as the taste of it will come out in the eggs.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jul 17, 2010)

Pasta! Really.



Our chickens LOVED pasta. Just cook, drain and cool. No sauce needed. They ate most of our leftovers. We also lost a couple to a neighbor's dog, it's aggravating. Good luck with your little one.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 18, 2010)

my hens love to steel the horses feed. Just because it isn't theirs. They get tons of scratch.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 18, 2010)

Squeeky is doing much better today. Eating well, she's had crickets, mealworms, oatmeal, watermelon and drinking water well. She is standing for longer periods of time. I am hoping she is through the worst of it and turning the corner to healing. She is so tolerant of having her water therapy and getting her meds. She is so bruised. Hoping it is all down hill from here and she recovers quickly. I can't believe how resiliant she is. Going to make her some rice and pasta for dinner tonight, lol.


----------



## jayne (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm so glad she's doing better! I hope the good healing and cooperative spirit continues. Thanks for the update!


----------



## penny (Jul 18, 2010)

Eating and drinking well sounds like she is on the road to recovery! Think she'll be spoiled from eating all the "fancy" food your giving her!? LOL How about a picture of the convalescent?


----------



## minijoyj (Jul 18, 2010)

Mine like my gravy, mashed potatoes & any kind of meat.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 18, 2010)

Since I have her in the house should I give her gravel?


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 19, 2010)

Bugs, Watermelon/Melons ( water and sugar for nurishment), and believe it or not mice. When I clean out my coops the chickens dive and fight after mice, but I don't know if they would like a dead one. Yuck... Hope your chicken feels better.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine eat just about any thing. One thing they really like is plain yogurt. And yes they do love mice. I have 2 dogs thst are my mousers. They kill them then the chickens fight over them. It's really funny to watch them play keep away with a mice.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 20, 2010)

My little Brahma chicken is well on her way to recovery. Eating everything offered. All her injuries are healing well. She is walking really well now with just a bit of a limp. I am so pleased that she has made it through this and it sure has been a learning experience for me. Chickens are really neat. It is funny when I am taking care of her, feeding, clean her crate etc. she makes this little chortling sound as if she is happy. Here are a couple pictures of her from Sunday. She looks much better as of yesterday, she is preening again and cleans herself up after I mess her feathers when giving her meds. She eats her crickets and mealworms from a cup, lol. They all look so much a like I hope when I put her back out I will be able to tell which one she is. Going to keep her in until she is completely healed due to flies but also so she is able to move as well as the others. I dont want anyone picking on her.


----------



## candycar (Jul 20, 2010)

What a pretty little girl! So glad she is doing better.





Is she a small chicken or are the Brahmas big ones? Are they a friendly breed? I may have to add a couple of them to my new flock if they don't get too big.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 20, 2010)

Aww isn't she pretty! I'm so glad she is going to be O.K. We only have 1 chicken and he is huge, mine LOVES dog food! he is my big dogs shadow... probably why is so huge since he was raised on Large breed puppy food LOL!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 20, 2010)

The Brahmas are awesome, they remind me of Big Bird, kind of gangly, very fluffy. They look big but when you piuck them up they are all feathers. They have feathers on their feet also. I have a rooster that is a big boy but very friendly. They all make this chortling sound to each other and now this little hen is making it to me. She doesn't fight at all when I have to treat her. The brahmas stay right together as a little pack. When they run it is a riot because they have really fluffy butts, to funny.

I have some black chickens to that 2 are roosters, one is getting aggressive to chickens, dogs and humans and I may have to make a decision about him soon. I cant have him attacking everyone. Unfortunately he is my daughters pet, but she is getting afraid of him at this point. Someone told me you can neuter a rooster. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Sterling (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so glad your little Brahma girl is doing well. Looks like you are taking very good care of her. Brahmas come in bantam and standard sizes. I've had both and they are a joy to have...their personalities are awesome. A few years ago I had a clutch of Buff Orpingtons I was brooding. For some reason all these chicks started to pick on this one chick overnight and when I went to feed them in the morning they had made a hole in her head and I thought she was a goner. I put her in an separate adjoining brooder. Didn't put food or water with her because she could not even lift her head. So I kept putting medication on her and at one point she started lifting her head. Then I started having hope that she may just come out of it. Eventually she got stronger and stronger, the hole closed up, she started eating and regaining her strength. At one point I put a more docile chick in with her for company. As they grew and no longer needed the brooder light I put them all together and she became one of the flock again. She lived to the ripe old age of 11. You could not tell by looking at her she had a defect...but I could because there was just a wee bit of a curve to her neck and head area. I called her Bell.....


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing well! I've also fed them scrambled eggs (they love them!) and canned corn. I have also tried red jello in water (not so it sets just watery).

I've had a free-ranging flock for a year now, and this summer I raised 6 Barred Rock & 1 Easter Egger from chicks I got in the mail. I can't believe how much I'm enjoying them! It's been fun, the set I'm raising now are much tamer than my others I got as adults.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 21, 2010)

I would sprinkle some chicken scratch grains in the kennel with her. Chickens eat almost all the time. Also to the question if they will eat dead mice? Mine do. I don't have many mice any more. None that you can see. Anyway, I would use one of those live traps where you can catch as many mice that will go into the trap. After I cought mice I filled a 5 gallon bucket with water and walk away. After about 5 minutes I would get the bucket and take it into the chickens, open the trap and dump the water and mice in the chicken pen. They would snatch up the mice and actually fight over them. Of corse they were freshly dead.


----------

